
‘Discord’ could unmask identities of Charlottesville white supremacists - anandaverma18
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/08/07/subpoena-for-app-called-discord-could-unmask-identities-of-charlottesville-white-supremacists
======
LinuxBender
This should not surprise anyone. From day one, Discord bragged about saving
all messages, forever. There have been many discussions on HN about the
technology used. [1] I will link one of them.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13439725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13439725)

